
Show HN: Talk to website visitors right from Slack - dgerhardt
http://blog.drift.com/drift-for-slack
======
danielgold
This is awesome. I've been waiting for something like this. Slack should be
the centre of everything I swear. and this looks better than what else I've
seen that is suppose to do chat through slack.

~~~
dgerhardt
Thanks! Totally agree. It's where our team and customers spend their entire
day. Excited to be building on top of Slack.

------
WesleyJohnson
How are you differentiating from [https://chatlio.com/](https://chatlio.com/)?

~~~
dgerhardt
Basic functionality is similar. We differentiate with messaging
types/triggers, in-app and email, NPS, also enrich new contacts with Clearbit
data in Slack so you can see name, face, company, social info, etc.

------
nodesocket
I'm a huge Intercom fan, though it does get expensive for small startups.
Besides the chat's going to Slack, what is the biggest differentiator between
Drift and Intercom?

~~~
dgerhardt
Biggest thing is our focus on sales/conversion in addition to the in-app
messages. Other stuff like in-app NPS, mobile and a few other things we have
in the works.

We're only a few months into this space.

------
Akhowley108
I have seen companies try numerous channels of communication with customers,
and to me this is the most open, accessible and transparent way of doing it.
As consumers we saw a huge shift in communication in the past decade, from
human to human to all digital, and I feel strongly that consumers are looking
for a more open human experience again. Slack is doing that and Drift is doing
it the right way!

~~~
fiatjaf
You know you just created this account to praise this product, right?

------
jeremyis
I've had problems with Intercom's price, maybe we'll try this - it looks good!

~~~
dgerhardt
Ah bummer. Yeah check us out - 100% free to get it on your site. Holler if you
have any questions on our site.

------
grdeken
Intercom is getting cost prohibitive for us, so this could be a good
alternative.

~~~
dgerhardt
Let me know how I can help.

------
godzillagirl
this is great!

